# Bloom has died...now what?



## Lissa (May 10, 2009)

Hi everyone. Not only am I a newcomer to the forum, I'm a newcomer to orchids as well.

I have a Paph Hsinying Maru x Via Gloriosa that lost its bloom the other day. My question is, what do I do now? Do I cut the stem back, or let it do what it will?

I have it on a humidity tray with two Phalaenopsis orchids, in a northern window that gets a lot of light. 

Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## likespaphs (May 10, 2009)

most people would cut the stalk off.
otherwise, it'll just die off shortly.
do you know that each growth on a Paph only blooms once, then that growth dies off, but typically, at least one new growth will appear and continue growing until it blooms, then the cycle continues...


----------



## goldenrose (May 10, 2009)

yep, cut it off - it's job is done!


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2009)

welcome to the forum! how did you get started, and which other types of orchids do you think you have interest in?


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Lissa and to the amazing world of orchids...!!! I let the stem dry a bit before I cut it!! Happy growing!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2009)

Welcome from NYC! I usually use a scissor wiped down w/ physan to prevent the spread of any plant pathogens and cut the old stem.


----------



## Lissa (May 10, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Cnycharles, I love every orchid I see, but am starting out with the easy ones first. I've had the Phalaenopsis for a couple of months now. The slipper orchid was an impulse buy at a plant sale at Duke Gardens a couple of weeks ago. There were some amazing orchids there, but stuck with one that does well indoors. 

I've always loved orchids, but until now, never had a place to grow them. Here's a photo I took of my setup in March, right after I got my first two. Both of them are absolutely filled with blooms now. (Does it break forum rules to post photos of non-slipper orchids? )


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2009)

Lissa your Phals are wonderful!!! You will definately need a bigger stand with more shelves... Believe me, there will be more plants to come...


----------



## paphioboy (May 10, 2009)

the orange phal is particularly interesting..


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2009)

Welcome, Lissa.

Whenever you cut into live tissue, even though the flower may have fallen off, be sure to use a sterile tool, for the reason NYEric explained.

Your N. window may be enough to make the plants bloom again, but it may not. Especially with Phals, you can tell if they are not getting enough light. The leaves should be a medium green. If they are too dark a green, and the new leaves tend to elongate, it's unlikely they are getting enough light to bloom. And if they don't, the Paph probably won't either.


----------



## JeanLux (May 11, 2009)

welcome from Luxembourg Lissa!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (May 11, 2009)

Hi Lissa! Welcome!! 

I agree with Dot here, regarding your light - may not be enough. Looks like a beautiful set-up but you may need to find a different window or get some supplemental lighting. 

My mother tries to grow phals under just a grow light like, 8 feet above them and she rarely reblooms one. East facing light, or extra artificial light might work better for you.


----------



## Ed3n (Aug 27, 2009)

In the case of stacked mottled leaf paph, after the flower is spent, will the whole plant die off or is there a possibility of new flower growing from new leaves? I think I'm really confused here.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2009)

Ed3n said:


> In the case of stacked mottled leaf paph, after the flower is spent, will the whole plant die off or is there a possibility of new flower growing from new leaves? I think I'm really confused here.


New flowers will come from new growths that emerge from the base of the previously bloomed growth. It can take years for the old, bloomed growth to die off by then many more will have grown up, bloomed and made their own off shoots. A single blooming slipper orchid can turn into a "specimen plant" if cared for correctly and not broken apart everytime you repot the plant.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2009)

Theoretically, orchids can last forever, growing new growths from the old. The oldest I've ever seen was about 110 Y.O. in Keri Richards collection. Unfortunately, a lot of stuff just died off when he abandoned them.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> The oldest I've ever seen was about 110 Y.O. in Keri Richards collection. (



OMG!!!!!


----------



## Ed3n (Aug 31, 2009)

I second that, OMG!!
I don't think I will even live that long!
Anyway thanks SlipperKing for your clear explaination. I was worried for a second. Anyway I've been reading several posts on this forum and I think I've learnt so much. This board is very valuable. Thanks everyone for their inputs.


----------

